

Media PaaS Offering: Windows Azure Media Services - scottgu
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2013/01/22/announcing-release-of-windows-azure-media-services.aspx

======
vyrotek
Well that was a pleasant surprise. I submitted the link thinking no one would
have shared this yet. But instead Scott Gu himself is now on HN! :) Welcome.

